# PBunnieP_25 pics to beautiful



## PBunnieP (Mar 22, 2008)

HELLO Ladies and Gents:

Here is the my complete [i hope i didn't forget anything] makeup collection. I think my mom has finally accepted that I can not live without my makeup. Its just like painting [which i do] but on the face. But i'm sure if she knew exactly how much i had, she'd be lecturing me again. 

So here it is, if you have any questions feel free to ask!






Foundations/Tinted Moisturizers






Concealers/Powders/Primers/Foundation






Powders/Powder Foundations






My Favourite 3: [front -back] Laneige Snow Crystal 2-way Cake, The Face Shop Pink shimmer Pressed Powder, Laneige Sliding Pact







"LOOK AT HOW COOL IT OPENS!"






I love how they have a "lid" to separate the sponge from the powder. Cute flower print!







And he actually thought I really blushed ALL THE TIME! *ha!






Additional Blush_MAC and Annabelle





My little brown lie_ reallly good for traveling although i tend to haul all my stuff with me anyways when i travel.







Lip Gloss Pots







FINALLY got MYTH... it looks FAB!












LOVE LOVE LOVE LIp Gelles






Pallettes, Pots, Pans






More Pallettes, i'm horrible at putting together my own colours.






Liners, Loose shadows etc.









----------------------------------------------------------------
I also have quite a collection of magazines: I thought I'd throw it in here as well. The asian magazines have AMAZING step by step photos of how to do different makeup styles.











































Hoped everybody enjoyed that!




Have a great day.


----------



## nunu (Mar 22, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## frocher (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice stash!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 22, 2008)

Hehe I have all those make-up brushes. The Kirkland ones and Quo ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why I find that so amusing...

Anyway, great collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 22, 2008)

You have such a great collection--especially foundations!!  I love how you have so much variety in your collection!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 23, 2008)

Great varied collection


----------



## GloomyBear22 (Mar 24, 2008)

nice collection!! where did you buy your asian magazines? I want to buy some!


----------

